# EK43 burrs - new vs old



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello,

What is the difference between "old" coffee and "new" coffee burrs?

Is the mouthfeel same for "new" EK burrs?

How is it with particle size and fines?

Thank you for responding,

Marian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There appears to be some geometry or difference in design.

Gary **** and Xpenno have newer design burrs I think.

They can comment on mouthfeel ...

No one had issued any data re particle size between the two different design s , so you probably won't get an answer on that one ( as far as I'm aware ).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It seems all new EKs have these different burrs. They grind faster & finer and neater .

They also seem to produce amazing tasting drinks at both very high % extractions (say 22-24) AND conventional % (say 17-21).

People thought it was some kind of myth I had invented and i'm pretty sure I was the first person to recognise a difference and shout about it.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> It seems all new EKs have these different burrs. They grind faster & finer and neater .
> 
> They also seem to produce amazing tasting drinks at both very high % extractions (say 22-24) AND conventional % (say 17-21).
> 
> People thought it was some kind of myth I had invented and i'm pretty sure I was the first person to recognise a difference and shout about it.


To be fair they look different so I don't think anyone was in any doubt.

Apparently the only changes were to improve the manufacturing process and they took that opportunity to allow them to grind a little finer. Both are capable of producing great espresso and brewed coffee. Mouthful is more about the water and technique rather than the grinder burrs.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you.

According to fine production I received this from Mahlkoenig.









It seems that new EK43 burrs could go finer than K30.


----------



## indend007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Where can I check a new ek's burr? You're talking about new ek's coffee burrset (not turkish)?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Fines production is different to finest grinding in the specs. Finest would probably bean the mean or modal grind size that the grinder can produce. Fines are the tiny, dust-like, shards that are produced as part of the grinding process. These are generally seem as undesirable in coffee brewing as they easily over extract.

I've never used the K30 but the EK can grind fine enough for espresso.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you for the clarification.

And how is it with the seasoning? Based on previous table it seems that you dont have to put 20kg of beans throught the new EK burrs.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

mazi said:


> Thank you for the clarification.
> 
> And how is it with the seasoning? Based on previous table it seems that you dont have to put 20kg of beans throught the new EK burrs.


20kg was a value banded around for the Turkish burrs. I ran a few kg through my coffee burrs just because. I used it day 1 without issue though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

new burrs are great off the bat!


----------



## gryphon (Feb 26, 2014)

With my old coffee burr, I'm not able to get a decent flow with light roast. Way too fast. And I zeroed them. I would like to upgrade for the new ones or turkish set. Turkish to get more dial? Coffee burrs is enough for light roast and less fines? More statues might be appreciate. I have an L1.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

User error


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gryphon said:


> With my old coffee burr, I'm not able to get a decent flow with light roast. Way too fast. And I zeroed them. I would like to upgrade for the new ones or turkish set. Turkish to get more dial? Coffee burrs is enough for light roast and less fines? More statues might be appreciate. I have an L1.


Are you saying the shots are too fast ? If so how fast?

I managed to get 20-30 second shots on the l1 with older burrs and lighter rroasts that were very tasty . As has Callum on here

The flow doesnt " look like " a normal shot...


----------



## gryphon (Feb 26, 2014)

30g in 15s. Crema is pale and taste sour.I never get a good result with light roast.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gryphon said:


> 30g in 15s. Crema is pale and taste sour.I never get a good result with light roast.


have you checked lever seals .......

Its is doable ....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

gryphon said:


> 30g in 15s. Crema is pale and taste sour.I never get a good result with light roast.


Please give an example of the beans/roaster you are using? Should be easy to get good shot from the old burrs.


----------



## gryphon (Feb 26, 2014)

Why owners of EK 43 turkish burrs are rare? You can get plenty of dial. Is it because Perger promotes coffee burr.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

gryphon said:


> Is it because Perger promotes coffee burr.


Probably this.

Perger promotes coffee burrs. Maxwell (C&S) and John Gordon recommend Turks for espresso.

It's all down to personal preference I guess.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont discount the idea of realigning the burrs properly


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Dont discount the idea of realigning the burrs properly


take em out

clean em

perhaps even wash em ...









Put back in ... this made up to half a whole number difference for me...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gryphon said:


> 30g in 15s. Crema is pale and taste sour.I never get a good result with light roast.


Im not being dismissive

But I ve seen countless examples of a light roast pulled to decent times and more importantly great tastes using an l1

CallumT , SystemicKid, Coffeechap , all used light roasts and achieved very tasty drinks

Alot of it comes down to skill at distribution and prep , as distribution in the basket with the Ek43 is massive important

Im not saying you dont have coffee skills but , given ive seen 3-4 coffee burrs ek's produce great shots of lighter roasted beans with an l1 then it is likely to be one of two things

Basket prep and or burr alignment

We don't know what coffee your using , what prep method ( funnel , coffee catcha etc.. ) what basket type, whether the grinder is properely aligned or at true zero point.....as i said taking mu burrs out , cleaning off all the coffee with a tooth pick , putting back in , made it go back half a whole number .....

Get turkish burrs or new coffee burrs if you want , but that £400 odd on something i dont think you need spend ...


----------

